# Cedar Rapids Iowa Looking for subs & employees



## ccps (Nov 7, 2005)

We have openings for sub contractors with trucks & plows, skid loaders, ect.
We are also looking for about 10 people to do sidewalks for our company. Potential for full time year round employment. We are one of the fastest growing companies in town and need qualified people to help grow our business. If interested please email me at [email protected]


----------

